# rarest leo morph?



## jimbob1811 (Dec 31, 2008)

i was wondering whats the most rarest/most expensive leopard gecko morph-
pics would also be appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Rarest may be a true banana blizzard (Homozygous murphy patternless and blizzard).

Most expensive is probably the Black Pearls right now
The Urban Gecko


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

So rare it's not even been created yet the Balbino patternless.And it will cost a packet when it's hear.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

gazz said:


> So rare it's not even been created yet the Balbino patternless.And it will cost a packet when it's hear.


`Cuse my ignorance on this one - but how come it hasn`t been created yet? Has it just been one of those morphs that has been `over-looked` for a while as other morphs have been worked on, or have there been complications along the way trying to pair the Patternless gene with the Bell?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

funky1 said:


> `Cuse my ignorance on this one - but how come it hasn`t been created yet? Has it just been one of those morphs that has been `over-looked` for a while as other morphs have been worked on, or have there been complications along the way trying to pair the Patternless gene with the Bell?


That's what I was thinking. 

Any why would it cost a lot? Surely it's the same principal as tremper patternless, just a different strain?


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I belive the rarest morph is the invisible leo?

It makes them literally invisable.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> I belive the rarest morph is the invisible leo?
> 
> It makes them literally invisable.


 Oh, a few of us have got those already, but you need those 3D specs they give you at the cinema to see them.
I`ve got one for sale if you`re interested, just don`t accuse me of scamming when an apparently empty polybox arrives  Tell you what, give us £300 and I`ll do a `buy one get one free` for you. And just coz you can`t see it, it doesn`t mean it`s not there (a bit like the paranormal and paranoia)


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Haha I Think £500 Is More Like It For The 'Invisibles' I Had One Somewhere But Forgot Where I Put It!!, Bloody Thing  x


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

funky1 said:


> `Cuse my ignorance on this one - but how come it hasn`t been created yet? Has it just been one of those morphs that has been `over-looked` for a while as other morphs have been worked on, or have there been complications along the way trying to pair the Patternless gene with the Bell?


The bells gene isnt very compatible with blizzard either. In the states people are failing in producing BBB's when then odds are certainly not against them.

Im sure Gazz will enlighten us on the Patternless Bells mutation aswell.


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

funky1 said:


> Oh, a few of us have got those already, but you need those 3D specs they give you at the cinema to see them.
> I`ve got one for sale if you`re interested, just don`t accuse me of scamming when an apparently empty polybox arrives  Tell you what, give us £300 and I`ll do a `buy one get one free` for you. And just coz you can`t see it, it doesn`t mean it`s not there (a bit like the paranormal and paranoia)


 
I know this isn't the classifieds section, but do you have a pair as I could try for 'Super Invisibles' :mf_dribble:

The rarest is surely the one that hasn't been created yet... or maybe actual wild types in captivity ?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

mad4frogs said:


> I know this isn't the classifieds section, but do you have a pair as I could try for 'Super Invisibles' :mf_dribble:
> 
> The rarest is surely the one that hasn't been created yet... or maybe actual wild types in captivity ?


IMO something that hasnt been created cant be rare... no one knows what it is.

Im pretty sure theres a ban on importing WC leopard geckos now ( i may be wrong) but maybe there are other morphs out there.


----------



## crocsrule (Apr 8, 2009)

where do leapord geckos live in the wild


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

crocsrule said:


> where do leapord geckos live in the wild


Pakistan - Afghantistan area
They have quite a wide spread distribution.


----------



## crocsrule (Apr 8, 2009)

dunno why but i find that hard to imagine dont you leapord geckos running round there


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

gazz said:


> So rare it's not even been created yet the Balbino patternless.And it will cost a packet when it's hear.


JMG have one for sale at £1200. I dont see why it is so spectacular though. Yeah it is different but certainly not £1200 worth different.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

repkid said:


> JMG have one for sale at £1200. I dont see why it is so spectacular though. Yeah it is different but certainly not £1200 worth different.


That's a patternless stripe bells not a patternless bells as in murphys patternless. It's also het radar hence the price of $ 1200 (not £)


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

repkid said:


> JMG have one for sale at £1200. I dont see why it is so spectacular though. Yeah it is different but certainly not £1200 worth different.


That my friend is a Balbino patternless REVERSE STRIPED.









Still not been created yet:Na_Na_Na_Na:.And a Balbino patternless only cost $1200 when they first come out i'll buy one stright away.A Balbino patternless will be $3000 minimum.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

the most rare leo is the 'traffic cone' het alsatian lol they are having real trouble getting the traffic cone to lay lmao


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

wacky69 said:


> the most rare leo is the 'traffic cone' het alsatian lol they are having real trouble getting the traffic cone to lay lmao


lmao ~ nope it's the short-snout, hardbacked, zigzag lumini with red eye's and a hump :whistling2:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

gazz said:


> Still not been created yet:Na_Na_Na_Na:.And a Balbino patternless only cost $1200 when they first come out i'll buy one stright away.A Balbino patternless will be $3000 minimum.


Yeah but please don`t leave it at that Gazz, I`m really curious now! - why exactly haven`t they been made? Are there some serious compatibility issues going on as Sam says? And seeings as the the Pattys and Bells are so widespread and available to the man on the street now (and lots of people have them), are the compatibility problems severe enough to prevent them being made - or already have been made - by someone using their own `pet` leo colonies?
Seeing as Bells and Pattys don`t cost the earth any more - and someone who just bought 2 `nice looking leos` for example from a shop, and who didn`t have any particular knowledge of genetics or morphs, could just breed them. Isn`t it possible that there are a few out there that just haven`t been picked upon (in a similar fashion to the lady on here last week, who bought a Mack Snow from a Pet shop, and turned it out to be a Mack Enigma - neither the person who bred it, the pet shop or the buyer, picked up on what it was).


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Rarest may be a true banana blizzard (Homozygous murphy patternless and blizzard).
> 
> Most expensive is probably the Black Pearls right now
> The Urban Gecko


patternless blizzards are rare?? i have one, anyone want to trade me something special for her?


----------



## Shokkz (Mar 28, 2009)

High yellow FTW :whistling2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

ern79 said:


> patternless blizzards are rare?? i have one, anyone want to trade me something special for her?


What a genetically proven one?
If so you could be a very wealthy man.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> What a genetically proven one?
> If so you could be a very wealthy man.


NOt exactly sure, got it in a trade as patternless blizzard, lots of yellow in the body, i also have a blizzard and a patternless, she doesnt look like either of them. Looks like i have some work to do!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

ern79 said:


> NOt exactly sure, got it in a trade as patternless blizzard, lots of yellow in the body, i also have a blizzard and a patternless, she doesnt look like either of them. Looks like i have some work to do!


I would definately recommend you breed her to a patternless male to prove her out, you would also have to prove she is blizzard by breeding her to a blizzard.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

well if any one wants to trade some of this years offspring for breedable patternless and blizzard males please let me know: victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

funky1 said:


> Yeah but please don`t leave it at that Gazz, I`m really curious now! - why exactly haven`t they been made? Are there some serious compatibility issues going on as Sam says? And seeings as the the Pattys and Bells are so widespread and available to the man on the street now (and lots of people have them), are the compatibility problems severe enough to prevent them being made - or already have been made - by someone using their own `pet` leo colonies?
> Seeing as Bells and Pattys don`t cost the earth any more - and someone who just bought 2 `nice looking leos` for example from a shop, and who didn`t have any particular knowledge of genetics or morphs, could just breed them. Isn`t it possible that there are a few out there that just haven`t been picked upon (in a similar fashion to the lady on here last week, who bought a Mack Snow from a Pet shop, and turned it out to be a Mack Enigma - neither the person who bred it, the pet shop or the buyer, picked up on what it was).


It's as simple as the Balbino is the youngest stain of albino and not enough people are involed in the project.Balbino blizzard have just started to show and given a couple more years they'll be much more of a common sight.It's just that Balbino and patternless are both recessive trait so it takes time but it will happen.Hopfully this year as a couple American are involed i the project.

What you have to think is.

The first ever Talbino was born 1996.
The first ever Ralbino was born 1998. 
The first Ever Balbino was only born 2000.
----
The first ever blizzard was born 1995.
The first ever patternless was born 1991.

So Talbino and Ralbino have a few years on Balbino to be comboed to other morphs.

It's very possible that a novist may have one but ontill it's seen:whistling2:.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

ive just hatched out a mack snow poss het for talbino, balbino and patternless, from his 100% het for talbino, balbino and poss het patternless mum, ill be holding this guy back and seeing what he throws into the mix:mf_dribble:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

gazz said:


> It's as simple as the Balbino is the youngest stain of albino and not enough people are involed in the project.Balbino blizzard have just started to show and given a couple more years they'll be much more of a common sight.It's just that Balbino and patternless are both recessive trait so it takes time but it will happen.Hopfully this year as a couple American are involed i the project.
> 
> What you have to think is.
> 
> ...


Cheers - so basically, it`s more a case of playing catch up than anything else. Nice one - I`m off to check a few sites for the odd Patty het B_Albino, and Bell het patty then!!! Only messing, though I think it`s great that there are still some pretty much untried/yet to be created morphs out there still - I thought it was getting to the stage where 99% of the more `basic seeming`/attainable things had been done, and the only really new things to come out would be mutations and extensive, combo mixes that would take years of mixing and matching to create (and a lot of time, patience and money). So good stuff - it`s pretty good to know that not every avenue has been thoroughly explored yet


----------

